
Forget Brexit and Trump, “post-truth” was spawned by the liberal left long ago - elgfare
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/11/post-truth-spawned-by-liberal-left-long-ago-brexit-trump/
======
Zuider
I vouched for this article after having read it. Although the title is
unnecessarily provocative, the article is not about current partisan politics
but about the academic origins of the buzzword 'post-truth'. I think it falls
on the right side of the 'no politics' rule on HN, and I hope it will raise
interesting discussion rather than blood pressure.

